# 74th Annual Hunger Crossing



## toadsworthy (Jan 2, 2015)

so, I got to thinking what would happen if you mixed Animal Crossing and Hunger Games... a little morbid, but its all in good fun! So like who would be from each district based on each District's traits ya know! its funny to think how it would play out... the arena being a typical village and stuff like that too lol

here were my ideas for each district! but let me know what you think and who you would put!

District 1: Julian and Pashmina
District 2: Klaus and Diva
District 3: Doc and Velma
District 4: Mott and Maelle
District 5: Clay and Nibbles
District 6: Winnie and Sly
District 7: Freya and Butch
District 8: Timbra and Roald
District 9: Poncho and Fauna
District 10: Patty and Curly
District 11: Peewee and Dora
District 12: Cole and Phoebe

May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 2, 2015)

lol


----------



## hulaburger (Jan 4, 2015)

bruh
fruit grows on trees everyone will be fine


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 4, 2015)

hulaburger said:


> bruh
> fruit grows on trees everyone will be fine



not until Klaus pulls a golden axe on everyone


----------



## Dork (Jan 4, 2015)

_[dramatic music]_


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lol for some reason I don't see Julian being all that strong and training lol Cause ya know the stronger ones were in the upper districts they actually volunteered. If I was the only unicorn in the game, there's no way i'd volunteer haha risking extinction


----------



## Eline (Jan 6, 2015)

Omfg but who would win >. < I hate the thought of them actually killing each other :c


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 6, 2015)

staff delete this


----------



## Eline (Jan 7, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> staff delete this



Why?!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 7, 2015)

Clay and nibbles omg xD


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 7, 2015)

We are watching the hunger games in English at school . we have watched the first one and are halfway through catching fire and I love animal crossing so this is perfect! I don't know why pashmina would be in district one though because she isn't very strong


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 7, 2015)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> We are watching the hunger games in English at school . we have watched the first one and are halfway through catching fire and I love animal crossing so this is perfect! I don't know why pashmina would be in district one though because she isn't very strong



District 1 is luxury items and Pashmina seems like an upscale rich girl if you ask me plus they tend to have more luxurious names (ie. Cashmere, Gloss, Glimmer, Marvel) Pashmina is a type of cashmere wool


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 7, 2015)

some of them I kinda went more with like their district's stuff! Julian struck me as more luxury than everyone else.... and Pashmina strikes me as tougher than most everyone else.... look at what she is up against though lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope someone appreciated that I picked Uchi (older sister) as Katniss, not to mention Phoebe ( a phoenix, girl on fire), and a bird like the mocking jay pin


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 8, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> some of them I kinda went more with like their district's stuff! Julian struck me as more luxury than everyone else.... and Pashmina strikes me as tougher than most everyone else.... look at what she is up against though lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hope someone appreciated that I picked Uchi (older sister) as Katniss, not to mention Phoebe ( a phoenix, girl on fire), and a bird like the mocking jay pin



I saw what you did there i was like 
*puts 3ds xl down and starts clapping*


----------



## JellofishXD (Jan 20, 2015)

My favourite villagers in a team?! Go Poncho and Fauna!


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am surprised Fang and Hopper didn't make the list. They would be tough/loners.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

Heh...

I got JUST the track to keep you entertained...






PERFECT!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Protip: On the Ello Gov'nor part, play the video at 25 seconds in.


----------

